# Kernel bootet nicht

## LL0rd

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche schon seit drei Stunden einen neuen Kernel für ein System zu bauen, doch leider hatte ich bisher kein Glück. Derzeit läuft auf der Kiste folgender Kernel:

```
Linux version 2.6.19.2-grsec (root@core) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #2 SMP Sun Jan 14 01:28:50 CET 2007
```

Wie man leicht sieht, wäre eine aktualisierung schon ganz praktisch. Doch leider will das ding irgendwie nicht so, wie ich. Und da die Kiste im RZ steht, kann ich leider auch nicht erkennen, was denn da los ist. Ich habe auch schon jeden erdenklichen Kernel ausprobiert, ohne erfolg. Den ersten Kernel habe ich selbst die Sourcen runtergeladen und selbst zum grsec gepached. Zu letzt habe ich einfach nen Genkernel mit den /proc/config.gz Einstellungen bauen lassen. Doch auch das lieferte keinen Erfolg.

Der Rechner bootet einfach nicht durch. Unter dem rescue System konnte ich leider auch nichts erkennen. /var/log/dmesg zeigte nur das Booten des alten Kernels. Habt Ihr eine Idee, was ich da noch machen könnte?

----------

## pablo_supertux

ohne Fehlermeldung schwer zu sagen, denn es kann an tausend Sachen liegen. Ich könnte mir an fehlende SCSI Unterstützung oder so etwas in die Richtung denken. Aber ohne eine konkrete Fehlermeldung ist das ganze nur ein Ratenspiel.

----------

## b3cks

Vielleicht bringt dir showconsole etwas.

```
emerge showconsole
```

In der /etc/conf.d/rc

```
RC_BOOTLOG="yes"
```

setzen. Ab nun wird der Bootvorgang in der /var/log/boot.msg gespeichert.

----------

## LL0rd

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ohne Fehlermeldung schwer zu sagen, denn es kann an tausend Sachen liegen. 

 

Genau das ist auch mein Problem. Hätte ich eine Fehlermeldung, dann wäre ich wirklich schon zufrieden. 

Ich werde heute Nacht das Update noch einmal mit showconsole probieren, sehr zuversichtlich bin ich allerdings nicht. Denn dazu muss die / Partition (XFS) erstmal gemountet werden. Ob der Server soweit kommt, weiß ich nicht. Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit schon vorher etwas zu loggen, so ungefähr dann, wenn Grub gestartet wird?

----------

## 69719

Dann wäre doch mal ein lspci, lspci -n und die Kernel Konfiguration interessant.

----------

## LL0rd

 *escor wrote:*   

> Dann wäre doch mal ein lspci, lspci -n und die Kernel Konfiguration interessant.

 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
```

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2770 (rev 02)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2772 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b8 (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c0 (rev 01)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 01)

02:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 01)
```

Die Aktuelle Configuration aus /proc/config.gz

Die Neue Configuration des Kernels

----------

## 69719

Also Treiber mäßig sieht es eigentlich ganz gut aus. Was sagt denn deine /etc/fstab und wie sieht die Partitionierung aus? Eventuell noch den Grub posten, aber von Grub hab ich keinen Plan, aber vielleicht jemand anderes.

----------

## LL0rd

 *escor wrote:*   

> Also Treiber mäßig sieht es eigentlich ganz gut aus. Was sagt denn deine /etc/fstab und wie sieht die Partitionierung aus? Eventuell noch den Grub posten, aber von Grub hab ich keinen Plan, aber vielleicht jemand anderes.

 

ja, ich meine auch, dass treibermäßig eigentlich alles ganz gut aussehen sollte. Ist ja eigentlich auch nicht mein erster Kernel, den ich per Remote baue und installiere.

Meine fstab sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
/dev/sda1   /boot        ext2    defaults,noatime     1 2

/dev/sda2   none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sda3   /            xfs    noatime              0 1

/dev/sda5   /home        xfs    noatime              0 1

none        /proc        proc    defaults             0 0

none        /dev/shm     tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

```

Die Grub menu.lst sieht so aus:

```

default 1

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.25

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.25-hardened root=/dev/sda3

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19 GR

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-gr-2.6.19.2 root=/dev/sda3

```

Die Platte ist bei mir so partitioniert:

```
Disk /dev/sda: 163.9 GB, 163927522816 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19929 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          61      489951   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              62         183      979965   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             184        3830    29294527+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            3831       19929   129315217+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5            3831       15988    97659103+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6           15989       19929    31656051   83  Linux

```

----------

## 69719

Mountet der Grub die root Partition im readonly Modus? Wenn ja versuch mal folgenden Eintrag in der fstab.

```

/dev/sda3   /            xfs    defaults,noatime              0 1

```

defaults = rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, async

Eventuell ist deswegen nix in den Logs zu finden.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wenn dein alter Kernel grsec hat, solltest du auch sys-kernel/hardened-sources nehmen.

Dann die .config vom alten source Verzeichnis in das neue kopieren. Den Symlink umlegen und dann im neuen Source Verzeichniss ein make oldconfig. Dann nochma mit make menuconfig rein gucken ob alles da ist.

Haste schon ma in /var/log/messages geguckt ob da was drin steht?

Sebastian

----------

## LL0rd

 *escor wrote:*   

> Mountet der Grub die root Partition im readonly Modus? Wenn ja versuch mal folgenden Eintrag in der fstab.
> 
> 

 

Das kann gut sein. Grub mountet die root Partition als readonly und das System remounted die dann als rw im Betrieb. Heute gegen 23:30 werde ich einen neuen Versuch unternehmen. Habe heute aber nicht so viel Zeit, muss morgen um 7 Uhr bei der Arbeit sein.

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn dein alter Kernel grsec hat, solltest du auch sys-kernel/hardened-sources nehmen.
> 
> Dann die .config vom alten source Verzeichnis in das neue kopieren. Den Symlink umlegen und dann im neuen Source Verzeichniss ein make oldconfig. Dann nochma mit make menuconfig rein gucken ob alles da ist.
> ...

 

Ich weiß welchen Kernel ich nehmen soll, nur momentan läuft auf dem System kein einziger Kernel, außer den Dingern, die ich vorher gebaut habe. Ich weiß auch, wie ich keinen Kernel zu kompillieren habe und welche Devices in der Kiste stecken. Das Problem ist: Die Kiste bootet nicht. Die Kiste erstellt auch keine Logs. Und genau das ist das Hauptproblem. Denn ohne Logs sehe ich nicht, was schiefgeht.

----------

## LL0rd

Hallo,

leider haben die Tipps auch nicht weitergeholfen. Ich konnte den Kernel immer noch nicht booten. 

Heute morgen sind mir aber noch etwas eingefallen:

Der Server hatte mal vor einiger Zeit einen Festplattendefekt. Zum Glück waren keine wichtigen Files davon betroffen. Doch die Platte wurde gegen eine neue ausgetauscht. Eine mit einer anderen Geometrie. Deshalb haben die Admins des RZ die Daten rüberkopiert. Richtig kopiert, nicht mit dd. Kann es sein, dass es da etwas schiefgelaufen ist?

Leider ist mir gestern nacht nicht eingefallen, einfach mal einen funktionierenden Kernel zu nehmen und diesen auf den nicht funktionierenden zu kopieren... einfach nur um zu sehen, ob es tatsächlich am Kernel liegt und nicht an der Konfiguration des Systems.

----------

## 69719

Ich hatte auch mal ein falsches chmod auf /bin, /sbin oder so angewendet und dadurch die Permission's zerstört. Da hatte das System auch darüber gemeckert und den Betrieb verweigert. Ich denke, dass es hier auch so ein Fall sein könnte.

----------

## schachti

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> /var/log/dmesg zeigte nur das Booten des alten Kernels. Habt Ihr eine Idee, was ich da noch machen könnte?

 

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Grub menu.lst sieht so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Du hast es aber schon mit default 0 probiert? (grub beginnt die Zählung bei 0, nicht bei 1)

----------

## LL0rd

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du hast es aber schon mit default 0 probiert? (grub beginnt die Zählung bei 0, nicht bei 1)

 

Hehe... das wäre wohl zu einfach... Aber irgendwie so etwas ist es... etwas, woran man nicht denkt....

Das war die Grub Config meines Systems, als es lief. Der 0er Kernel bootet ja nicht.

----------

## AWO

Hallo LL0rd,

solltest du die Boot-Partition in der grub.conf nicht z.B. in der Form (hd0,0) angeben? Ich selber nutze eine Boot-Partition und habe das gerade mal probiert. Wenn ich in meiner grub.conf /boot/kernel angebe, bootet mein System auch nicht.

Hilft dir ja vielleicht.

Gruß AWO

----------

## LL0rd

 *AWO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> solltest du die Boot-Partition in der grub.conf nicht z.B. in der Form (hd0,0) angeben? Ich selber nutze eine Boot-Partition und habe das gerade mal probiert. Wenn ich in meiner grub.conf /boot/kernel angebe, bootet mein System auch nicht.

 

Hast du bei dir vor dem Pfad ein root (hd0,0) stehen?

Mich würde aber interessieren, ob ich nicht irgendwie grub zum loggen bringe. Es gibt doch die Möglichkeit, alle Ausgaben auf die Serielle Schnittstelle umleiten zu lassen. Geht das nicht auch in eine Datei?

----------

## AWO

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Hast du bei dir vor dem Pfad ein root (hd0,0) stehen?

 

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
title Gentoo-Linux KDE-3.5.10 [64-bit]

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,2)/vmlinuz-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda2 panic=15 vga=795
```

Gruß AWO

----------

